# General > Technical Support >  Video Conferencing Software

## Tia Anderson

Hello! We are currently using Skype for our company online meetings, But lately some of our staff are having issue using it. What can you recommend another video conferencing software that we can use? It have to be compatible with Macbook. Any inputs? Thanks!

----------


## Niall Fernie

Have you tried Google Hangouts?

https://hangouts.google.com/

----------


## saywaver

> Hello! We are currently using Skype for our company online meetings, But lately some of our staff are having issue using it. What can you recommend another video conferencing software that we can use? It have to be compatible with Macbook. Any inputs? Thanks!


I'm not sure about it. Maybe, you are referring to an HD video conferencing? I guess, there are some online with good reviews that holds a secure conferencing and compatible with Mac.

----------


## saywaver

I think this may be what you are looking for. I find it easy to use and I've used a lot in the past like gotomeeting, webex, google hangouts, even linkedin has this feature. Omnijoin, though, is the one that had MOST of what I need - nothing's perfect  :Frown:  I like gotomeeting too, but pricing is not ideal. 

To answer your question, too, yes, onmijoin is compatible with a lot of tablets and gadgets, specifically with my ipad mini and my mac air - so, it should be ok with mac book, right?

----------

